# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for finish blocks

## cajzmere

Hi! Anyone know of a source for Ait/Indo finish blocks like these? Or of anyone that can retrofit my blocker and edger to a more common available style? AIT Maxima and Indo blocker. Ait has discontinued them.Thanks in advance!!

----------


## lensmanmd

> Hi! Anyone know of a source for Ait/Indo finish blocks like these? Or of anyone that can retrofit my blocker and edger to a more common available style? AIT Maxima and Indo blocker. Ait has discontinued them.Thanks in advance!!


OMG.  WE got rid of these eons ago.  Worst block ever for AR.  It may be a bit costly, but I would consider changing out your block/chuck system.  Take a look at Precision Tool Tech for your retrofit needs.

----------


## Specdrop

I’m in need of some of the blocks too. If you find some, let me know.

----------

